# Center console lid problems



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have 2011 LS but no problems with the console.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The only problem I have with that lid is that it won't stay in the extended position. But everybody suffers from that design feature.


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Good to know, mines 2 days old and the slide is nice and tight on the lid. I will pay attention to be careful with it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> I'm curious to see if anyone else has had this problem. I've got right at 35k miles on my Cruze. I noticed that the "leather" on the center console is starting to separate from the plastic underneath. Luckily I brought it to the dealer to get my MIL checked out and they ordered the lid under warranty. Has anyone else had this happen??




pntballer925,
I am happy to hear that your dealer is getting this issue taken care of for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

